# Hello From Destin!



## Outbacker612 (Oct 25, 2005)

Just wanted to say Hello to all fellow Outbackers. A friend of mine has a 23 RS, and was getting warranty work at the dealer when he learned about this site from
another customer. I think its great!







Have owned our Outback since
Feb. 2003, and simply love it. We go to the races four times a year, and probably
2 or 3 other shorter trips. So far I have logged approximately 8000 miles of towing! We have stayed at Tops L State Park which is only about 10 miles down the road. I will agree that the facility is first class! I got my eye on the two new 
26 footers that just came out. Again, hello to all, and happy outbackin


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Outbacker612,

Hello and welcome to our site.`Always room for more Outbackers. Several of us here have reservations at Topsail for the week of 10Jun06. Yall need to make plans and join us. sunny My self and a friend of mine have the 06 26RKS. Don't think you can beat it. Don't forget to visit the Map of the Outbackers and post your info. Again, welcome and enjoy.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to the Outbackers Site.

Happy Camping and Post often.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> Outbacker612,
> Several of us here have reservations at Topsail for the week of 10Jun06. Yall need to make plans and join us.


HEY, we're just gonna be down the road at Camping on the Gulf that same week. arrive on the 10th for a week. We'll have to meet up! 
612 WELCOME! action This is an awesome place to E-Camp. I'm pea-green with envy that your on the beach right now. I







the beach.
Glad your here,
Mark
yearnin for the sun to come back out.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Welcome from another newby. I have learned more here about Outback's ins and outs than thought humanly possible. Some vvery wise people here. Hope you post often and enjoy the site as much as I am


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

campntn said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> > Outbacker612,
> ...


campntn,

Yep, I think you already had your reversations there about the time we were making these. We will sure have to get together that week.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action action action *WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, OUTBACKER612!* action action action

Glad you have finally found us! Are we going to see you at Homestead tomorrow?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

hellooooooooooooo Outbacker612 action

Welcome to Outbackers and our little corner of the internet.

Enjoy!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Outbacker612 to the outback family
Glad you finally found us









Don


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

Welcome to the site. Never too late.

action

Ralph


----------



## Outbacker612 (Oct 25, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> action action action *WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, OUTBACKER612!* action action action
> 
> Glad you have finally found us! Are we going to see you at Homestead tomorrow?
> 
> ...


I don't think so







Homestead is on the other end of the state from us, and I would
guess that would be close to a 7 or 8 hundred mile trip. But my wife sure does want to go! She is a big Jr fan!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Outbacker612 said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > actionÂ actionÂ actionÂ *WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, OUTBACKER612!*Â actionÂ actionÂ action
> ...


I have been to Talladaga and Atlanta in the past and enjoyed both. sunny However, it is hard to beat the wide screen (all the replays if you happen to miss something).


----------



## Outbacker612 (Oct 25, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> Outbacker612,
> 
> Hello and welcome to our site.`Always room for more Outbackers. Several of us here have reservations at Topsail for the week of 10Jun06. Yall need to make plans and join us. sunny My self and a friend of mine have the 06 26RKS. Don't think you can beat it. Don't forget to visit the Map of the Outbackers and post your info. Again, welcome and enjoy.
> 
> ...


 action action Appreciate your reply. I'm still learning the site here, and can't seem to locate "Map of the Outbackers". Can you steer me in the right direction

Thanks!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com Outbacker612,

Isn't this a great site, a lot of great people.

You are the second Outbacker to join the site today from the Florida panhandle. Batchief03 is from Destin. As I told batchief03, check out the forum on Outbackers Rallies. The Southeastern has two rallies planned, May (Alabama) and June right in your backyard at Topsail. We would love too see you at both.

Again welcome to this great site.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

Welcome to the site.

action

Ralph


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Outbacker612,

Hello from the great state of Texas. action

I really like the Destin area. You have some great beaches there!!

Enjoy the site and your new-found friends!

Mark


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Outbacker612 said:


> Appreciate your reply. I'm still learning the site here, and can't seem to locate "Map of the Outbackers". Can you steer me in the right direction
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


Look in the "General Discussion" forum. It is pinned at the top.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

Welcome to the site, hope you are haveing great weather in Florida!


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

WELCOME! action

Try to join the SE Outbackers for a rally if you can. We have a lot of fun. Recently (October), there were about 9 of us that went to Cloudland Canyon near Chattanooga. We are also planning a Spring Rally for May 5-7th - Logan Landing in Alpine, Alabama for the weekend -and- a Summer Rally for the week of June 10th at Topsail (next door to you). If you can't join us camping, make sure to drop by and chat. Check out the Forums under Rallies for more details.

C-


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, Outbacker612.







action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Like everyone else has said....WELCOME!!!

We always have room for another Outback family.

Take all the information on this site in slowly...otherwise you'll be like this guy...


----------

